# Looking for 1 or 2 anglers, trolling 131/Nipple/deep drop



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Going tomorrow out of harbour view marine at 5:30 am, mainly trolling and some bttm fishing, call 341 7166


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

*Next Time*

Sorry I missed the post until Wed. AM. Ready to go next time.


----------

